# Slant VS Beans can 10mt



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

Some fun with my Slant. Setup: theraband gold 25/20mm 8mm steel ammo. Distance 10mt














two shot broken through from side to side.

This is my first month of shooting tell me if set up is right or other advice. And sorry for my english :wave:


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Looks like your doing what you set out to do.. I'd try heavier ammo with that taper though


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Poor can, nice shoting buddy!


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

Thanks guys


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Complimenti!!! Ciao!!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

If it makes you happy, you have succeded!!!!!great shooting! Looks like fun!!!


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

????


----------



## DEDO (Aug 24, 2015)

Good shooting man..! Congrats

The set up it's ok,... but i think to be perfect, you need the camera for the target.


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

DEDO said:


> Good shooting man..! Congrats
> 
> The set up it's ok,... but i think to be perfect, you need the camera for the target.


I think you're in right buddy!!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shooting!!! I am going to move this down to the shooting thread.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

Charles said:


> Good shooting!!! I am going to move this down to the shooting thread.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Ok thanks Charles!!!


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Grappo!

Great shooting! I bet you have fun over there. 8mm might be small for the pouch and bands. Try slightly larger sizes to compare the results.

Have a nice day,

Tremo


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Nice frame and good shooting.

Now you just need some eye protection


----------

